# Black Christian Novels



## rara171 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello all,

I started reading black christian novels about a year ago and started passing them on to family. Some are really great....others...not so much. lol.

Which ones have you read (or are reading) ?

Please share your favorites...and not so favorites.


*Faves :*

_The Amen Sisters_ by Angela Benson (thumbs up)

_Joy_ by Victoria Christopher Murray (My favorite so far)

_I know I've Been Changed_ by ReShonda Tate Billingsley (leaning towards neutral on that one)

*Not-so-faves:*
_
Can I get a Witness_ by ReShonda Tate Billingsley

*Currently Reading:*

_Church Folk_ by Michelle Andrea Bowen

I've read a lot more but I've forgotten the names of them and already passed them on.
I'll make sure I get the names later.


----------



## divya (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you for sharing.  I've never read one, but certainly will now.  Maybe I'll start with _Joy_...


----------



## MsSharee06 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey RaRa, I read lots of christian fiction novels. I read everything by Stacy Adams. I've read _Joy_ that was good, I'v also read _Temptation_ by the same author. _Can I Get A Witness _was okay, I'm curious..why didn't you like it?


----------



## rara171 (Mar 28, 2009)

you should

that was the first one I started with


----------



## rara171 (Mar 28, 2009)

MsSharee06 said:


> Hey RaRa, I read lots of christian fiction novels. I read everything by Stacy Adams. I've read _Joy_ that was good, I'v also read _Temptation_ by the same author. _Can I Get A Witness _was okay, I'm curious..why didn't you like it?



I read it awhile ago so I don't remember all the details, but there was way too much going on for me. The whole revenge tactics and the girl's need for that stupid man (sorry for any spoilers) started getting a little out of hand for me. I just wanted the for her to hurry up and get the Lord's blessing. lol. It also had a some profanity and seemed like the author didn't have the motive of giving someone a blessing through this story...if that makes any sense...lol


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 28, 2009)

I absolutely loved "Joy" one of my favorites!

Here are some others that I've enjoyed:

_Sweet Magnolia_ by Norma L Jarrett

_Sunday Brunch_ by Norma L. Jarrett


----------



## rara171 (Mar 28, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> I absolutely loved "Joy" one of my favorites!
> 
> Here are some others that I've enjoyed:
> 
> ...





Sweet Magnolia was the other one i forgot the name of!!

that was the last one I finished...
great book.
i'll have to try the other one.


----------



## Country gal (Mar 28, 2009)

Bumping for more responses.


----------



## Nayeli (Mar 29, 2009)

I've ravished every single book by Victoria Christopher Murray. They were all excellent. One that has stayed with me was from another author - That Faith, That Trust, That love, can't remember the author but this book was superb. 

One of my friends took it from me and I've considered buying another - that's how good it was.


----------



## rara171 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nayeli said:


> I've ravished every single book by Victoria Christopher Murray. They were all excellent. One that has stayed with me was from another author - That Faith, That Trust, That love, can't remember the author but this book was superb.
> 
> One of my friends took it from me and I've considered buying another - that's how good it was.



I might have to look that one up


----------



## mymane (Mar 30, 2009)

*Faves :*

*Joy by Victoria Christopher Murray (My favorite so far)*

This is the best book ever. Loved it. As a matter of fact i'm going to re-read it.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 30, 2009)

Didn't know these existed and looks like I will be going to find the book Joy!

My all time favorite Christian song is called Joy - an oldie but a goodie.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Mar 31, 2009)

i'd love to get into this!! thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 31, 2009)

All of Victoria Christopher Murray's books are good.  I suggest following the series. A Sin and A Shame was my favorite.

http://www.victoriachristophermurray.com/


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 26, 2009)

Browndilocks said:


> All of Victoria Christopher Murray's books are good. I suggest following the series. A Sin and A Shame was my favorite.
> 
> http://www.victoriachristophermurray.com/


 
Wanted to come back in this thread and add that I recently read "Temptation" and "A Sin and A Shame." I loved them both but I was fascinated with the novel "A Sin and A Shame."  I'm still thinking about the characters Jasmine and her partner in crime Mae Frances in this book . I can't wait to buy the sequels "Too Little Too Late" and "Lady Jasmine."

I'm officially a fan of Victoria Christopher Murray!


----------



## GloriousPraise (May 26, 2009)

Just wanted to add the the "Rain" series by Vanessa Miller is a great series. There are about 4-5 books in the series (Latter Rain, Former Rain, Abundant Rain, Rain Storm, and Through the Storm). It's the story of a drug kingpin turned preacher. 

Also, for comedy I like Pat G'Orge-Walker (Sister Betty! God's Calling You, Again and Mother Eternal Ann Everlastin's Dead).

For more of an urban lit feel, Marc Anthony's "Lady's Night". I have to add a disclaimer here. For the first 250 pages of this book, it does not read like Christian lit. Not until the last two chapters of the book does the author reveal that it is Christian lit. I think that he is trying to draw in a secular audience. It's interesting and well written though.

I also like Jacquelin Thomas (Singsation, and A Change is Gonna Come)


----------



## Supergirl (May 26, 2009)

This series by Stacy Hawkins Adams:







Book 1: Speak to My Heart
Book 2: Nothing But The Right Thing
Book 3: Water Colored Pearls

I don't know if she intended to write a series when she wrote the first book, but the books get progressively better and inspiring. I think I read the 3 over a period of 2 years. (the last 2 weren't out when I read the first one) The second one leaves you wanting more and you get that in the third one! The third one leaves you _begging_ for more, so I hope she writes another one. She is a gifted writer. The first book IMO is just kind of so-so, but it is foundational to the other two. It's very neat how the author weaves the characters in gradually and then more in depth in later books. She's good! I highly recommend.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 11, 2009)

*I have just went on a Christian Fiction book spree.. I have purchased 11 books including the complete 4 book series by Victoria Christopher Murray... Temptation, A sin and a shame, Too Little too Late and Lady Jasmine. I have not started it yet. I will read the 3 book "Rain" Series first by Vanessa Miller.. Former Rain, Abundant Rain, and Latter Rain.. Followed by the Storm Series starting with Rain Storm, Through the Storm etc.

Ladies, Ladies...... Please get The Ex-Files by victoria Christopher Murray! It was soooooo good! About 400 pages and I read it in 3 day, could NOT put it down! 

I'll let you all know how they all turn out..*


----------



## misstobz (Aug 11, 2009)

I just finished my first black christian novel "The List" by Sheri Lewis after a friend suggested it to me. I really enjoyed it. Good read for the singles waiting on their God-chosen husbands . Where do you guys buy your books. Are these readily available Barnes and Nobles, or would I have to purchase them online. I will definitely purchase the recommendations you gave. I love reading!!


----------



## Jenibo (Aug 11, 2009)

I've read one but i don't remember what it is right now... and it was soso

Question: Is Christian Literature supposed to have detailed sex scenes? Have you read one that did? I ask because the one i read had some


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 12, 2009)

You can get your books from blackexpressions.com I have ordered 9 of my 11 from black expressions. If u are a new memeber, u can get 4 books for 50 cents each to start off.. and the only obligation to join is to buy 4 books in 2 years at regular price. Which is not bad!  

No i haven't come upon any detailed sex scenes in the 2 books i have read!  I dont that that would be too appropriate.. lol


----------



## sharentu (Aug 12, 2009)

boaz brown
holy ghost corner
farther than i meant to go, longer than i meant to say
soul matters


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Sharentu, who are those titles by?


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 11, 2012)

Reading this post has really got me inspired to get back into reading books again... I honestly never new there were so many Christian authors out there! 

Bumping for more titles and favorites!


----------



## Sheriberi (Feb 11, 2012)

Passing by Samaria by Sharon Ewell Foster


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, so I just purchased my first Christian novel, "The Deal, The Dance, and The Devil" by Victoria Christopher Murray. I found it at Walmart on sale and I can't wait to start reading it!

I'll let you know how I like it when I'm done. 

Also, does anyone know any good books by Reshonda Tate Billingsley? She has so many books I just wondered if any of them are good and are they all Christian?


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 19, 2012)

ItsMeFre said:


> Okay, so I just purchased my first Christian novel, "The Deal, The Dance, and The Devil" by Victoria Christopher Murray. I found it at Walmart on sale and I can't wait to start reading it!
> 
> I'll let you know how I like it when I'm done.
> 
> *Also, does anyone know any good books by Reshonda Tate Billingsley?* She has so many books I just wondered if any of them are good and are they all Christian?



ItsMeFre:  

I read "The Devil Is a Lie" a couple years ago and thought it was decent.  It is not a super spiritual book, but the overall message in the book is centered around God. 

She has another book before that called "Can I Get a Witness?" that put her on the map.  It might be a bit more spiritual; supposedly a couple goes on a spiritual retreat in an effort to save their marriage.  (I haven't read the book though.)

P.S.  I met Reshonda and she's very down to earth.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok loolalooh thanks!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 27, 2012)

Just purchased Joy by Christopher Murrary on my  tablet using Kobo books!  Thank you for introducing me!


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 2, 2012)

I just found out about a book called "Cherished" by Kim Cash Tate, I think I'm going to get it sounds like it might be a good read.  Has anyone else read/heard of it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got into my Christian reading with in teh last month or so.

Started with "How to date and stay saved", and "The little black survival book for single saints" both by Kim Brooks. Those are more along the lines of waiting on the right one and the guidelines of dating. I really enjoyed them

I am now reading "He's fine but is he saved" by Kim Brooks also this a novel not like the others and I have "Blessed Assurance" by Victoria Murray et all coming in the mail.

Reading TD Jakes "The lady, her lover, and her lord", not feeling it at the moment at all.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 7, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Reading TD Jakes "The lady, her lover, and her lord", not feeling it at the moment at all.




Same here, I bought that book a while ago and never finished it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 7, 2012)

KappaChino said:


> Same here, I bought that book a while ago and never finished it.


 
I dont have intentions on picking it back up may donate it. Luckly I got it from the Half Off Book Store for $7 brand new.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got done with reading this book and it was a really nice read and I enjoyed the whole thing......


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 14, 2012)

Now I am reading yet another good book from Victoria Christopher Murray et al.....it has biblical story put into modern day time. Pic will be below bc I am uploading it from my phone.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is the cover of the book.


----------



## stephluv (Apr 18, 2013)

**bump**

I love to read and would love to keep it up...now that I read this thread and have been introduced to a few Christian authors I have to say Thank you to the most High...didnt want to get tempted to read those raunchy books that used to consume me smh


----------



## Avidprayer (Apr 18, 2013)

Vanessa Davis Griggs is an excellent Christian author. Her scenes are never overly raunchy and she she seems to be well educated on the topics she's chosen to write about. Sometimes her novels are a little predictable but they're worth the read.


----------

